# fbiocondecor_setstate failed, errorcode 22 auf amd64

## mvaterlaus

Hi,

ich hab ein Problem mit fbcondecor. Ich möchte ein bootsplash einrichten mit dem theme natural_gentoo und

der Auflösung 1440x900-32. Leider erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

fbiocondecor_setstate failed errorcode 22.

```

Wenn ich mit diesem initramfs boote, habe ich weder die eyecandies noch eine gute Auflösung (meist 320x200).

Mein System:

lenovo thinkpad t510 64-bit

nvidia nvs 3100M

Ich verwende die amd64 Architektur

Folgende sachen sind installiert/konfiguriert

v86d 0.1.9 USE=x86emu

splashutils 1.5.4.3-r3 USE=fbcondecor png truetype

kernel gentoo-sources 2.6.34-r6

nvidia-drivers 195.36.31

Kernel options

```

General Setup

   - Initial Ram filesystem and Ram disk support

   - (/usr/share/v86d/initramfs) initramfs source files

Device Drivers 

   - connector - unified userspace <--> kernelspace linker

   --> graphics support

      - direct rendering manager

      - userspace vesa vga graphics support

      --> support for frame buffer devices

         - enable firmware EDID

      -->console display driver support

         - framebuffer console support

         - support for the framebuffer console decorations

      

```

Meine grub.conf:

```

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-r6 root=/dev/sda6 video=uvesafb:1440x900-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,2)/boot/bootsplash

```

Das fbcondecor script ist dem runlevel boot zugeteilt.

Im grunde hab ich alles nach folgenden Anleitungen gemacht:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/nvidia-guide.xml

http://fbsplash.berlios.de/wiki/doku.php?id=docs:distros:gentoo

Ich komm im moment einfach nicht dahinter, wieso das nicht funktioniert. Und mit einer Auflösung von 320x200 X zu 

installieren ist irgendwie mühsam. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

grüsse

mathias

----------

## Max Steel

Probiers erstmal ohne splash, arbeite nur mit dem framebuffer.

Denn der fbcondecor (fbsplash) kann nicht arbeiten wenn die Auflösung nicht sauber gesetzt wurde.

Dein Fehler in der video-zeile ist allerdings "mttr", du hast mtrr eingetrangen, das ist falsch  :Wink: 

```
video=uvesafb:1440x900-32@60,mttr:3,ywrap
```

Dann müsste es auch so klappen.

----------

## ScytheMan

imho ist mtrr korrekt.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer

mit video=uvesafb:1400x1050-32@60 bootet mein kernel.

jedoch kann uvesafb kein widescreen, probiermal eine andere auflösung aus.

----------

## mvaterlaus

ja, mtrr ist korrekt. es lag an der widescreen auflösung. mit 1024x768 läufts.

danke für die schnellen antworten.

mfg

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm okay, mein Fehler.

----------

## Josef.95

Die von deiner Grafikkarte unterstützten Auflösungen und Farbtiefen kannst du auch unter 

```
cat /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes
```

 einsehen.

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi josef.95

danke für den tipp mit den auflösungen. ich hab nun entdeckt, dass uvesafb doch

einige widescreen formate unterstützt und verwende nun 1280x800-32.

grüsse

----------

